# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  ماهية الموظف العام

## سالي جمعة

ماهية الموظف العام
للوقوف على ماهية الموظف العام لابد من تعريف وتحديد المقصود بالموظف العام وبيان طبيعة العلاقة التي تربطه بالإدارة .

المبحث الأول
تعريف الموظف العام .لم يرد في معظم التشريعات تعريف منظم يحدد المقصود بالموظف العام .( ) ويرجع ذلك إلى اختلاف الوضع القانوني للموظف العام بين دولة وأخرى وإلى صفة التجدد المضطرد للقانون الإداري .
واكتفت أغلب التشريعات الصادرة في ميدان الوظيفة العامة بتحديد معني الموظف العام في مجال تطبيقها .( )
فقد نصت المادة الأولى من نظام الموظفين الفرنسي على أن " هذا النظام يطبق على الموظفين الذين يعينون في الإدارات المركزية للدولة والمصالح التبعة لها والمؤسسات العامة للدولة ، ولا يطبق على القضاة والعسكريين والعاملين في الإدارات والمصالح والمؤسسات العامة ذات الطابع الصناعي والتجاري " . ( )
ويبدو أن المشرع قد ترك أمر تعريف الموظف العام للفقه والقضاء , ويختلف هذا التعريف في مجال القانون الإداري عنه في المجالات الأخرى كالقانون المدني والقانون الجنائي والاقتصاد السياسي فإن معناه في هذه المجالات قد يكون أوسع أو أضيق من معناه في القانون الإداري . ( )
ونبين فيما يلي مفهوم الموظف العام في التشريعات والفقه المقارن :

أولاً : في فرنسـا .
لم تعط التشريعات الفرنسية تعريفا محددا للموظف العام ، إنما اكتفت بتحديد الأشخاص الذين تسرى عليهم أحكام تلك التشريعات ، فقد نصت الفقرة الأولى من قانون التوظيف الفرنسي رقم 2294الصادرفى 19 اكتوبر1946 " يسرى على الأشخاص الذين يعينون في وظيفة دائمة ويشغلون درجة من دراجات الكادر في إحدى الإدارات المركزية للدولة أوفي إحدى الإدارات الخارجية التابعة لها أوفي المؤسسات القومية " .
وقد نص نظام الموظفين الصادر بالامر244/95فى 4-2- 1959 الذي حل محل قانون 19اكتوبر1946 والقانون الخاص بحقوق والتزامات الموظفين رقم 634 الصادر في 13 يوليو 1983 على نفس المفهوم .
ويتبين من ذلك أن المشرع الفرنسي يطبق أحكامه على من تتوافر فيهم الشروط الآتية :-
1. الوظيفة الدائمة .
2. الخدمة في مرفق إداري عام .
وبذلك فهو يخرج عن نطاق الخضوع لأحكام الوظيفة العامة موظفوا البرلمان ورجال القضاء ورجال الجيش والعاملون في مرافق ومنشآت عامة ذات طابع صناعي أو تجاري .
أما على صعيد الفقه والقضاء فقد عرف الأستاذ " هوريو" Hauriou الموظفين العامين بأنهم " كل الذين يعينون من قبل السلطة العامة تحت اسم موظفين أو مستخدمين أو عاملين أو مساعدي عاملين يشغلون وظيفة في الكوادر الدائمة لمرفق عام تديره الدولة أو الإدارات العامة الأخرى " . ( )
وعرفه دويز Duez ,وديبيرDebeyre بأنه " كل شخص يساهم في إدارة مرفق عام يدار بالاستغلال المباشر من قبل الدولة ويوضع بصورة دائمة في وظيفة داخله في نطاق كادر إداري منظم " . ( )
وقضى مجلس الدولة الفرنسي بأن الموظف هو " كل شخص يعهد إليه بوظيفة دائمة في الملاك وتكون في خدمة مرفق عام " , واشترط المجلس أن يكون المرفق العام إدارياً . ( )
أما المرافق الصناعية والتجارية فقد فرق فيها بين شاغلي الوظائف الإدارية والوظائف الأقل أهمية Subalterne واعتبر العاملين في النوع الأول من الوظائف موظفين عامين أما الوظائف الأخرى فأخضعها للقانون الخاص وعزى المجلس هذه التفرقة إلى أن شاغلي وظائف المحاسبة والإدارة أكثر ارتباطاً بالمرفق العام . ( )
ثانياً : في مصر
اكتفى المشرع المصري شأنه شأن الفرنسي بتحديد الموظفين الذين يخضعون للأحكام الواردة في القوانين واللوائح الصادرة في شأن الموظفين العموميين .
فقد نصت المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 210 لسنة 1951 بشأن نظام موظفي الدولة بأنه " تسري أحكام هذا الباب على الموظفين الداخلين في الهيئة سواء كانون مثبتين أم غير مثنتين " .
ويعتبر موظفاً في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون كل من يعين في إحدى الوظائف الداخلة في الهيئة بمقتضى مرسوم أو أمر جمهوري أو قرار من مجلس الوزراء أو من أية هيئة أخرى تملك سلطة التعيين قانوناً .
أما في ظل القانون رقم 46 لسنة 1964 فقد ورد في المادة الثانية منه " يعتبر عاملاً في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون كل من يعين في إحدى الوظائف الدائمة أو المؤقتة بقرار من السلطة المختصة " .
وفي هذا القانون أزال المشرع التفرقة بين الوظائف الدائمة والمؤقتة , بينما ورد في نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدول الصادر بالقانون رقم 58 لسنة 1971 " يعتبر عاملاً في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون كل من يعين في إحدى الوظائف المبينة بموازنة كل وحده ويكون التعيين في الوظائف المؤقتة للمتمتعين بالجنسية المصرية أو الأجانب وفقاً للقواعد التي تتضمنها اللائحة التنفيذية مع مراعاة الأحكام الخاصة بتوظيف الأجانب " .
أما القانون الحالي رقم 47 لسنة 1978 فقد جاء أكثر إيجازاً ولم يتطرق للوظائف الدائمة والمؤقتة ولا إلى تعيين الأجانب , إذا نصت الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة الأولى منه على أنه " يعتبر عاملاً في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون , كل من يعين في إحدى الوظائف المبينة بموازنة كل وحدة " . وفي مكان آخر في المادة نفسها نص على سريان هذا القانون على العاملين بوازرات الحكومة ومصالحها والأجهزة التي لها موازنة خاصة بها, ووحدات الحكم المحلي , والعاملين بالهيئات العامة فيما لم تنص عليه اللوائح الخاصة بها . ( )
بينما ذهب غالبية الفقهاء المصريين إلى تعريف الموظف العام بأنه " كل شخص يعهد إليه بعمل دائم في خدمة أحد المرافق العامة يتولي إدارتها ، الدولة أو أحد أشخاص القانون العام الإقليمية أو المرفقية ، وذلك بتولي منصباً دائماً يدخل في نطاق التنظيم الإداري للمرفق " . ( )
وقد عرفت المحكمة الإدارية العليا الموظف العام بقولها " الموظف العام هو الذي يعهد إليه بعمل دائم في خدمة مرفق عام تديره الدولة أو أحد أشخاص القانون العام الأخرى عن طريق شغله منصباً يدخل في التنظيم الإداري لذلك المرفق " . ( )
ويبدو من ذلك أن الفقه والقضاء المصري يشترط توافر عنصرين في المرفق العام هما :-
1. العمل في خدمة مرفق عام أو أحد أشخاص القانون العام .
2. أن يقوم بعمل منتظم غير عارض .

اما في العراق فقد استقر القضاء والفقه على انه يشترط في الموظف العام ما يلي:
1. أن يعهد إليه بعمل دائم :
يشترط لإضفاء صفة الموظف العام أن يشغل العامل وظيفة دائمة داخلة في نظام المرفق العام , وبذلك لا يعد العاملون بصورة مؤقتة أو موسمية كالخبراء والمشاورين القانونيون موظفين .
ومن متممات العمل الدائم أن تكون الوظيفة داخله ضمن الملاك الدائم في الوحدة الإدارية .
ومن الواجب عدم الخلط بين الموظف الذي يعمل بعقد مؤقت في وظيفة دائمة والوظيفة المؤقتة أو الموسمية لأن شاغل الوظيفة الأولى يعد موظفاً عاماً ولو أمكن فصله بانتهاء مدة العقد .
أما الثانية فلا يعد شاغلها موظفاً عاماً تغليباً للطبيعة اللائحية لعلاقة شاغل الوظيفة الدائمة بالإدارة على العلاقة التعاقدية .
2- أن يعمل الموظف في خدمة مرفق عام تديره الدولة أو أحد أشخاص القانون العام :
لا يكفى لاعتبار الشخص موظفاً عاماً أن يعمل في وظيفة دائمة إنما يلزم أن يكون عمله هذا في خدمة مرفق عام Le Service Public وللمرفق العام معنيان : المعنى العضوي ويفيد المنظمة التي تعمل على أداء الخدمات وإشباع الحاجات العامة ، ويتعلق هذا التعريف بالإدارة أو الجهاز الإداري .
أما المعنى الآخر فهو المعنى الموضوعي ويتمثل بالنشاط الصادر عن الإدارة بهدف إشباع حاجات عامة والذي يخضع لتنظيم وإشراف ورقابة الدولة . ( )
وقد كان المعنى العضوي المعنى الشائع في القضائين الفرنسي والمصري ثم جمعا بين المعنيين بتطور أحكامهما ومن ثم استقرا على المعنى الموضوعي .

ويشترط لاكتساب صفة الموظف العام أن تدير الدولة أو أحد أشخاص القانون العام هذا المرفق إدارة مباشرة . وبذلك لا يعد الموظفون في المرافق التي تدار بطريقة الالتزام موظفين عموميين . وكذلك العاملون في الشركات والمنشآت التي لا تتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية العامة ولو تم إنشائها بقصد إشباع حاجات عامة .
3- أن تكون تولية الوظيفة العامة بواسطة السلطة المختصة :
الشرط الأخير اللازم لاكتساب صفة الموظف العام هو أن يتم تعيينه بقرار من السلطة صاحبة الاختصاص بالتعيين .
فلا يعد موظفاً عاماً من يستولي على الوظيفة دون قرار بالتعيين كالموظف الفعلي .
كما أن مجرد تسليم العمل أو تقاضي المرتب لا يكفي لاعتبار المرشح معيناً في الوظيفة إذا لم يصدر قرار التعيين بإدارة القانونية ممن يملك التعيين . ( )

المبحث الثاني
طبيعة العلاقة التي تربط الموظف بالإدارة
ثارالخلاف فى الفقة والقضاء فى فرنسا حول طبيعة العلاقة التى تربط الموظف بالدولة ، هل هى علاقة تعاقدية ينظمها العقد ام هى علاقة قانونية تنظيمية تحكمها القوانين واللوائح .
أولا: تكييف علاقة الموظف بالإدارة على أنها علاقة تعاقدية
كان الرأي السائد في الفقه والقضاء أن الموظف في علاقته بالدولة في مركز تعاقدي وعلى هذا الأساس ظهرت العديد في النظريات التعاقدية التي تتفق على أن العقد هو أساس هذه العلاقة إلا أنها تختلف في طبيعة هذا العقد , فالبعض اعتبره من عقود القانون الخاص ، بينما كيفه البعض الآخر على انه من عقود القانون العام .
1.نظرية العقد المدني :
مفاد هذه النظرية وجود عقد مدني بين الموظف والدولة يلتزم الموظف بموجبه بتقديم خدمه لقاء قيام الدولة بتنفيذ الإعباء المناطه بها من تقديم الأجر اللازم تحقيقاً للمصلحة العامة .
وتكييف العلاقة بين الموظف والدولة بأنها علاقة خاصة يحكمها القانون الخاص إنما يقوم على افتراض أن إبرام العقد إنما يتم بمفاوضات بين الموظف والدولة ، وأن هذه المفاوضات تهدف إلى تحديد مضمون العقد من حيث موضوعه وشروطه وآثاره . ( )
ويبدو أن هذه النظرية مازالت تجد نوعاً من الرواج في البلاد ألا نجلوسكسونية كإنجلترا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية . ( )
2. نظرية عقد القانون العام :
بعد أن ظهر عجز نظرية العقد المدني عن تبرير العلاقة بين الموظف والدولة ظهرت من جانب أصحاب النظريات التعاقدية ترجع العلاقة إلى عقد من عقود القانون العام على اعتبار أن هذه العقود تخول الإدارة سلطات واسعة في مواجهة المتعاقد معها لتحقيق المصلحة العامة ،وحيث أن هذا العقد يهدف إلى حسن سير المرافق العام فأنه يكون قابلاً للتعديل من قبل الدولة ، وبذلك لا تتقيد الإدارة بقاعدة العقد شريعة المتعاقدين.( )
كما تملك الإدارة الحق بمسائلة الموظف إذا أخل بالتزاماته الوظيفية الناشئة عن العقد تأديبياً دون موافقة مسبقة من الموظف .
ومن أنصار هذه النظرية في مصر الدكتور عبد الحميد حشيش الذي يرى أن نظرية عقد القانون العام قد أكسبت الفكرة العقدية الأصلية مرونة ، إذا أصبح في مكنه الإدارة تعديل النصوص التعاقدية بإرادتها المنفردة ، ووفقاً لمشيئتها أعمالاً لمبدأ قابلية قواعد المرفق للتعديل والتغيير لمطابقة حاجات الناس المتغيرة . ( )
وقد اعتنق مجلس الدولة الفرنسي هذه النظرية حتى وقت قريب ليحرم الموظفين المضربين من ضمانات التأديب .
بينما اتجه بعض أنصار هذه النظرية إلى القول بأن عقد المرفق العام هو أساس الرابطة التعاقدية بين الموظف والدولة ومن أنصار هذا الاتجاه الفقيه "جيلينك " الذي ذهب إلى أن الموظف وفقاً لهذا العقد يخضع لسلطة المرفق كأي سلطة محددة تلتزم بقواعد القانون ، غير أن الأوامر لا تنفذ مباشرة بموجب قانون موضوعي وإنما وفقاً لحق شخصي ، مكتسب بموجب هذا العقد وهو لا يتفرع عن سلطة رئاسية عليا ، وإنما تنبثق منه السلطات الخاصة لرئيس المرفق . ( )
وقد تعرض تكيف العلاقة بين الموظف والدولة على هذا الأساس للنقد أيضاً شأن النقد الموجه لنظرية العقد المدني لأنه وأن أخرج علاقة الموظف من نطاق تطبيق أحكام القانون الخاص إلا أنه لم يتحرر نهائياً من الأساس التعاقدي لهذه العلاقة . ( )
وبالنظر إلى كثرة عيوب النظريات التعاقدية فقد هجرها القضاء والفقه والتشريعات المختلفة ، وكان من أبرز الرافضين للنظريات التعاقدية الفقيهانDuguit , Hauriou , وقد استند " هوريو " في رفضه هذا على تحليله لعملية تعيين الموظف ، مبيناً أنها لا تتضمن مقومات التعاقد لا من حيث عناصره الشكلية ولا من حيث الموضوع.( )

ثانياً : النظرات التنظيمية :-
بدأ الفقه الفرنسي منذ أواخر القرن التاسع عشر في الاتجاه نحو تكييف العلاقة بين الموظف والإدارة بأنها علاقة تنظيمية تحكمها القوانين واللوائح . ( )
ومضمون هذه النظريات أن القوانين واللوائح هي التي تحدد شروط وأحكام الوظيفة العامة وحقوق الموظف وواجباته .
ويترتب على هذه النظرية أن الإدارة حرة في تعديل أحكام الوظيفة بإرادتها المنفردة دون حاجة لاستشارة الموظف , ولو كان في هذا التعديل إنقاص في الامتيازات المادية والأدبية مما يتعذر معه إسباغ الصفة التعاقدية على علاقة الموظف بالدولة في هذه الحالة . ( )
على ان يكون هذا التعديل بإجراء عام بناءً على تعديل في قوانين التوظيف أما التعديل في المزايا المادية والأدبية بقرار فردي فلا يكون إلا بإجراء تأديبي .
ومن النتائج التي تترتب على هذا المركز اللائحي ، أن قرار تعيين ونقل الموظف وترقيته وعزله هي قرارات إدارية تصدر من الإدارة وحدها ، بإرادتها المنفردة دون مشاركة من الموظف .
كما لانقطع صلة الموظف بالوظيفة بمجرد تقديم استقالته من العمل وإنما تظل هذه الصلة قائمة إلى يتم قبول استقالته من السلطة المختصة .
وقد أخذ المشرع الفرنسي بالمركز التنظيمي للموظف العام منذ صدور قانون التوظيف رقم 2294 الصادر في 19 أكتوبر 1964 إذ نصت المادة الخامسة منه على أن " علاقة الموظف بجهة العمل علاقة تنظيمية ولائحية " .
وكذلك نصت المادة الخامسة من النظام العام للموظفين الصادر بالأمر رقم 244 في 4 فبراير 1959 على أن " يكون الموظف اتجاه الإدارة في مركز تنظيمي ولائحي " .
وأخيراً جاء في القانون رقم 634 في 13 يوليو 1983 المتعلق بحقوق والتزامات الموظفين في المادة الرابعة منه أن " الموظف اتجاه الإدارة في مركز لائحي وتنظيمي" .
ولم يحدد المشرع المصري في القانون رقم 210 لسنة 1951 الخاص بنظام موظفي الدولة ولا في القانون رقم 46 لسنة 1264 الخاص بنظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة المركز القانوني للموظف العام غير أن القانون رقم 58 لسنة 1971 الخاص بنظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة جعل الموظف في مركز نظامي إذ نصت المادة 52منه على " الوظائف العامة تكليف للقائمين بها ، هدفها خدمة المواطنين تحقيقاً للمصلحة العامة طبقاً للقوانين واللوائح والنظم المعمول بها " .
وقد ردد المشرع نفس النص في المادة 76 من القانون الحالي رقم 47 لسنة 1978 الخاص بنظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة .

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر
مشكووووووووورررر

----------

